# AWESOME



## Eulemur (Dec 20, 2013)

Another unnanounced and unscheduled seven-day downtime, anyone??? 

OwO


----------



## Chazykins (Dec 20, 2013)

Let the games begin! lol This sucks a lot though.


----------



## here-kitty--kitty (Dec 20, 2013)

No kidding. >3< I don't mind downtime for improvements, but a warning would have been nice.


----------



## Wandering_Smoke (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah, a warning would have been nice. Well, at least I got through about 13000 of the 33000 submission backlog I had, in the last couple days. Damn good progress, and I got to see/fav ALOT of truly great art.


----------



## Sar (Dec 20, 2013)

And so begins round two of furries overreacting to the site downage.


----------



## Eulemur (Dec 20, 2013)

lol


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> And so begins round two of furries overreacting to the site downage.



Yes, because making a public announcement about it to show your frustration is the logical thing to do. :V


----------



## Sar (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes, because making a public announcement about it to show your frustration is the logical thing to do. :V



They don't know where else to fap these days. What's to expect? :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> They don't know where else to fap these days. What's to expect? :V



Well, you'd think the few gigs of yiff that is already on their computer would be enough to satisfy them. :V

Apparently not.


----------



## Wandering_Smoke (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> They don't know where else to fap these days. What's to expect? :V



It's not all about porn. Look at my favs. Porn is much less than clean art. ...But, maybe I'm the weird fur, if there is such a thing lol


----------



## Sar (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, you'd think the few gigs of yiff that is already on their computer would be enough to satisfy them. :V


That's not the problem. They can't fap to the same picture twice. They don't know how to do it. That's the real reason everyone was butthurt when the site was in read only mode. Every single furry was in denial of the real reason.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Dec 20, 2013)

This is how last week's Read-Only Week started. "We're waiting for a process to complete itself, it shouldn't take long."


----------



## TimeShift (Dec 20, 2013)

wow, first a plain and white page, THEN the Status "site is offline".

...and I feel bad when I reboot my own, small server with only 10-20 users on it and announce it "only" about 4-5 hours in prior. Guess I would be cut into pieces if I did anything similar in my job (we have at least 14 days of announcement time so everybody can check his stuff and prepare. But for FA...I wish we had at least 14 minutes).

May I suggest a short message via Twitter or here on the forum?


----------



## Wyebirdy (Dec 20, 2013)

Now calm down, folks! I'm sure it'll be back in no time, Yak is posting regular updates on the forum so all is well :]


----------



## Bornes (Dec 20, 2013)

I enjoyed the regular updates. They were appreciated. Also the site is back online now.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> That's not the problem. They can't fap to the same picture twice. They don't know how to do it. That's the real reason everyone was butthurt when the site was in read only mode. Every single furry was in denial of the real reason.



So much FA.
So much yiff.
So much wow.

*vomits*


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> And so begins round two of furries overreacting to the site downage.


And so begins round 1,094,477 of whiteknights apologizing away furry fandom's worst site governance.


----------



## nuzzcat (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> They don't know where else to fap these days. What's to expect? :V





Sarukai said:


> That's not the problem. They can't fap to the same picture twice. They don't know how to do it. That's the real reason *everyone *was butthurt when the site was in read only mode. *Every single furry was in denial of the real reason.*


 
Can you possibly come up with a more shallow and insensitive post?  I came back to FA after the downtime, to be greeted with journal posts from several different artists, who have said that they are in urgent need of money and need to take commissions.

I've seen several others post on here during the last downtime, not to "overreact", but to explain that a majority of their income is based off of this website.  Income which puts food on the table and a roof over the head.  

Yet, people like you still don't seem to "get it".  With as much time as you spend on the forum, based on your post count, I really have a hard time believing that you did not happen across the aforementioned posts by these artists, explaining that they need the site to make ends meet, in the thread that has received almost 50,000 views in one week.  I really want to believe otherwise, but from the looks of it you must have self-esteem issues and want to stereotype the typical FA user in order to make yourself feel better,* even if you *know* that what you are accusing them of isn't true.
*
I'm also amazed that you have almost 3,000 posts on this forum, yet you throw the community under the bus by accusing "every single" furry of being in "denial", implying that we all have issues and that you are somehow the sane one, more deserving of respect than the rest of us. If you really think this way of the community that you surround yourself with, you must really be a lonely person.

So you continue to dismiss them as little children who are raging because they don't get their interpr0ns. In fact, the very person you are belittling in this thread, happens to be an artist who makes money from commissions.  http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ssions-Digital-and-Traditional-Starting-at-5!

Grow up.  This community does not exist so that you can let off some steam at their expense.  It is not here for your entertainment, and you're not better than anyone here.  So please, if you have emotional issues, get some therapy instead of coming here to bash people for things they are not even guilty of.


----------



## Willow (Dec 20, 2013)

nuzzcat said:


> Can you possibly come up with a more shallow and insensitive post?  I came back to FA after the downtime, to be greeted with journal posts from several different artists, who have said that they are in urgent need of money and need to take commissions.
> 
> I've seen several others post on here during the last downtime, not to "overreact", but to explain that a majority of their income is based off of this website.  Income which puts food on the table and a roof over the head.
> 
> ...


I take it you've never heard of sarcasm?


----------



## nuzzcat (Dec 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> I take it you've never heard of sarcasm?





> sarÂ·casm
> ËˆsÃ¤rËŒkazÉ™m/
> noun
> 
> 1. the use of irony to *mock *or *convey contempt*.





> *contempt *â€‚
> conÂ·tempt  [kuhn-tempt] noun
> 1.
> the feeling with which a person regards anything considered mean, vile, or *worthless*; *disdain*; *scorn*.
> ...



Yes, did something I say not make sense?


----------



## Willow (Dec 21, 2013)

nuzzcat said:


> Yes, did something I say not make sense?


You're overreacting to a joke.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 21, 2013)

nuzzcat said:


> Can you possibly come up with a more shallow and insensitive post?  I came back to FA after the downtime, to be greeted with journal posts from several different artists, who have said that they *are in urgent need of money and need to take commissions*.



Most of them ALWAYS do.
This is the kind of time where actually as more than one site to go to helps a lot. If you really need money from commissions that much, it might be time to start talking with your customers, add them to skype or has another site that you can keep on uploading your status in case the site is down.


----------



## nuzzcat (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Most of them ALWAYS do.
> This is the kind of time where actually as more than one site to go to helps a lot. If you really need money from commissions that much, it might be time to start talking with your customers, add them to skype or has another site that you can keep on uploading your status in case the site is down.



I completely agree. But that doesn't mean that they don't have a right to be upset if the site is down.


----------



## nuzzcat (Dec 21, 2013)

Willow said:


> You're overreacting to a joke.



I am sorry but honestly it did not look like a joke to me, it looked like an insult.  And I like to think I'm pretty good at interpreting those things.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2013)

nuzzcat said:


> I am sorry but honestly it did not look like a joke to me, it looked like an insult.  And I like to think I'm pretty good at interpreting those things.



Stick around a bit longer if you think you can hack it. The humor on FAF is very dry with a hint of sarcasm and irony (that's what this means :V).

So a lot of the time, it's never personal. 


Lighten up.


----------



## Etiainen (Dec 21, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Stick around a bit longer if you think you can hack it.


>Implying it requires any effort for someone to hack FA is they really wanted to.

The site is as secure as a boulder balancing on top of a 2x4inch plank.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 21, 2013)

Etiainen said:


> The site is as secure as a boulder balancing on top of a 2x4inch plank.



On a hilltop.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 21, 2013)

Just use E621 in the meantime.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

nuzzcat said:


> Can you possibly come up with a more shallow and insensitive post?  I came back to FA after the downtime, to be greeted with journal posts from several different artists, who have said that they are in urgent need of money and need to take commissions.
> 
> I've seen several others post on here during the last downtime, not to "overreact", but to explain that a majority of their income is based off of this website.  Income which puts food on the table and a roof over the head.
> 
> ...


You seem edgy and butt-hurt. You clearly are from the main site, aren't you?


----------

